# Ruckler und fast 100% Auslastung



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
da mir die Leute von Funcom wohl die Bestätigungsmails fürs Forum per Hand raussenden, und es schon so spät ist muss das buffed Forum herhalten =P
Hab mir das Game heute gekauft und installiert.
Die Sequenzen ohne Ruckler (auch die ingame)
Dann starte ich in London und mit jedem Schritt den ich mache ruckelt es erstmal 10-20 Sekunden.
Dabei ist hier kaum was los und die Map ist auch nich groß.
Habe schon repariert, den neusten Treiber habe ich, neugestartet,... und an meinem Rechner kanns nicht liegen, ich kann alle neuen Games auf mittle ruckelfrei spielen.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem? Oder hat er es sogar gelöst ?


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2012)

_Um welche Hardware handelt es sich denn? Rechnerinformationen sind immer hilfreich.

Temperaturen überprüft?


Gegooglet ob mehrere Leute das Problem haben?
_


----------



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Temperaturen sind alle um die 40
Gegoogelt hab ich natürlich aber es gibt keinen brauchbaren Lösungsvorschlag, da einige zwar von low FPS reden aber ich von stärken Rucklern und ratterndem PC.

Habe 4 GB Ram, eine Readeon HD 5670, duo core.
Wie gesagt ist nich das beste aber AOC, Rift, auch neusten Spiele wie Max Payne, Battlefield 3 kann ich alles auf mittle ohne Probleme spielen.


----------



## Minatrix (3. Juli 2012)

Moin,

die Stats. die du angibst sind wirklich nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei  Ich nehme an das du selber mal die ganzen Einstellungen runtergeschraubt hast? Hats du das Problem auch in der "Rückblende" ind er U-Bahn? Den bei mir läuft alles ganz super bis auf London, das fühlt sich zäh an...

LG Mina


----------



## amnie (3. Juli 2012)

neee gaaaanz dumme nebenidee hab ich da noch, bitte sofort verwerfen, falls völlig unmöglich ;D


wieviele server hattest du zur char-erstellung zur auswahl?
es kann nämlich passieren, dass da nur 2 auftauchen und das sind dann die permanenten test-server (oder so ähnlich). ich glaube zwar 1. nicht, dass es das ist und 2. dass die so viel schlechter von der performance wären, aber das war so das erste was mir einviel als du meintest es wäre nicht viel los gewesen

ansonsten weiß ich nich so direkt, obs wirklich am rechner liegen sollte, da mein system bis auf die graka auch nich wirklich besser is un ich spiele auf max ohne probleme.

sonst vll noch so typische 'windows tricks' a lá das spiel auf höhere priorität im task-manager setzen (task manager > prozesse > tsw rechtsklicken > priorität > höher als normal), gamebooster runterladen usw. *schulterzuck*


ansonsten noch kleine blöde fragen: rechner in letzter zeit mal entstaubt? das letzte mal, als bei mir was 'geruckelt' und 'gerattert' hat is mir ne woche später mein netzteil um die ohren geflogen...


----------



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Ja in London habe ich die größten Probleme. In der U-Bahn und auf der Map mit den Portalen läuft alles total flüssig.
Finds nur komisch weil es waren rein garkeine Spieler in London und ich Grafik alles auf 1 und alles aus. Das sieht wie Sims 1 aus aber ruckelt wie Sau =P

Nein ich hatte mehr Sever zur Auswahl.
Prioität hab ich auch schon ausprobiert und mit GameBoost hab ich leider nich so gute Erfahrungen.

Wie gesagt 70-100% Auslastung hatte ich noch nie. Egal ob bei GTA oder sonst einem Leistungsfresser. 5% war immer mein Maximum. Denn auch bei Karten wie der U-Bahn wo alles flüßig läuft hab ich diese viel zu hohen Auslastungen


----------



## amnie (3. Juli 2012)

mh also ich hab grad ma das spiel angeschmissen um zu testen, meine auslastung liegt derzeit bei 20%, also irgendwas stimmt da bei dir definitiv nicht, aber ist auch echt schwer zu sagen, was... also das spiel ist aber schon deutlich weniger CPU-lastig als zb SWTOR das ist. (kann natürlich auch pure einbildung sein, tatsächlich nachgeprüft habe ich das nicht)


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

Mal ein paar Lösungsansätze aus dem offiziellen Forum (zum Thema FPS-Einbrüche, vor allem nach dem gestrigen Patch) (von haevion und Waldgeist)



> Waldgeist hat an anderer Stelle ja schon Lösungshinweise gegeben, wie man das Problem isolieren kann. Da es nicht bei allen Spielern auftritt, kann es kein generelles Clientproblem sein. Auch ein ATI-Besitzer, mit dem ich regelmäßig spiele, hatte keine Probleme. Bitte beachtet auch, dass manche Fehler eben systemspezifisch sein können; die Deinstallation der 3D-Vision Treiber ist eben nur ein weiterer Ansatz, der nicht für jeden funktionieren kann/muss. Am sinnvollsten ist es daher, nochmal zusammengefasst:
> 
> - Virenscanner / Antimalwareprogramme (auch Windows Defender) inklusive ihrer Dienste / Hintergrundprogramme testweise zu deaktivieren. Achtet bitte darauf, dass die Dienste auch wirklich beendet werden, ansonsten läuft das Shield möglicherweise im Hintergrund weiter
> - andere Hintergrundprogramme deaktivieren und den Autostart überprüfen (Start > Ausführen > msconfig eingeben)
> ...





> Grundsätzlich kann es nach einem Update immer zu Performanceänderungen kommen, wenn größere Datenmengen ausgetauscht werden, Einstellungen zurückgesetzt werden oder ähnliches. Es hilft also die Fragmentierung der Platte im Auge zu behalten (nur Nich-SSDs) und evtl. mal in den Spieloptionen auf Standard zu gehen und die Einstellungen neu zu setzen.
> 
> Shader-Cache im Spielverzeichnis löschen hilft ebenfalls, falls größere Änderungen an den Shader vorgenommen wurden. Aber Achtung: Das compilieren kann für gelegentliche Hänger und Ruckler sorgen, die locker 30-60 Minuten im Spiel auftreten können. Eben immer, wenn ein neuer Grafikshader/Effekt übersetzt wird.
> 
> ...





> Wenn ihr euren Treiber nicht geändert habt, dann solltet ihr überprüfen, ob ihr während des Patchvorganges eure Personal Firewall / Virenscanner laufen hattet.
> 
> Falls ja, bitte deaktivieren (ganz, vollständig), Patcher starten, Spielressourcen reparieren, Patcher neustarten lassen und zuende patchen lassen.
> 
> ...






> In den Treiberoptionen den Energieverwaltungsmodus von "Adaptiv" auf "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" umstellen.




K.a., bei einigen haben scheinbar der eine oder andere Hinweis geholfen


----------



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Alles schon durchprobiert
Lese das Forum ja auch aufmerksam, auch wenn ich immernoch keine Bestätigungsmail von denen fürs Forum gekommen hab -.-


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Alles schon durchprobiert
> Lese das Forum ja auch aufmerksam, auch wenn ich immernoch keine Bestätigungsmail von denen fürs Forum gekommen hab -.-



Lang gibt e sdieses Forum auch nicht mehr... (hofentlich) heute oder sonst die nächsten Tage, startet das neue Forum (das mit Accounteinbindung)


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

Mal versucht, testweise auf DirectX9 umzustellen?
Das wurde mal in den Foren irgendwo als Grund für grausame performance genannt.
Dann würde mir evtl. noch Win7-32-Bit als mögliche Ursache einfallen - Du verwendest nicht zufällig dieses Betriebssystem in dieser Version?


----------



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Hab Directx9 am laufen und verwende XP ^^


----------



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gelesen das einige die lowen FPS behoben bekomme haben idem sie mehrmals hintereinadner den Clienten repariert haben. Nach der 3ten Reperatur hat er bei mir 19 MB runtergeladen und es läuft jetzt etwas besser. (Aber wirklich nur geringfühgig) Ich reparier jetz noch mal und guck ob err nocmals was runtelädt.

Könnt ihr mir vll verraten wie groß euer Spieleordner ist und wieviele Datein sich darin befinden ?(Bei denen es flüssig läuft ohne Probleme)

Mein Ordner ist 33,8 GB groß mit 2139 Datein.
Keine Ahnung wie er es auf 33,8 GB geschafft hat ich hab doch nur geschätzt 15,5 GB runtergeladen...


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

33.8 GB
Wie sowas möglich ist?
Schonmal n Packprogramm benutzt?


----------



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Haha ja, hat nachm Download aber nichts mehr entpackt oder die Daten verarbeitet


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Haha ja, hat nachm Download aber nichts mehr entpackt oder die Daten verarbeitet



Na weil das passiert, während der download läuft. Wenn das SPiel ein einziges großes Archiv wäre (also eine Datei), wie würdest Du denn dann pausieren und später den download fortsetzen wollen. Wird knifflig...


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

könnte sein das deine grafikarte aufgrund der 128 bit speicherinterface nicht schnell genug die daten nachladen kann kann in den vram

und wenn ich mich nicht laut google irre hat sie mit 512 mb wenig speicher


----------



## DasGehirn (7. Juli 2012)

Also meine HD 5670 hat 1GB Ram
Und nein , das Problem wurde immernoch nich gelöst =(


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

vielleicht hilft dir das



```
http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/the-secret-world/artikel/the_secret_world_im_technik_check,44828,2569609.html
```

wie gesagt es könnte dran liegen das deine grafikarte nicht mit der menge an grafik zum nachlanden kommt

spielst du im dx9 oder dx11 modus ?

mal die auflösung runtergeregelt ?


----------



## DasGehirn (10. Juli 2012)

Spiele mit dx9 und hab auch schon 1024 Auflösung probiert aber keine Besserung

Also nach dieser gamestar Liste reicht mein Prozessor alle Male aus und mein Ram auch, bei beidem könnte ich auf max Einstellungen stellen.

Naja meine Grafikkarte wird da nicht angezeigt. Geht in den 5xxx Serien erst bei 5750 los.


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Naja meine Grafikkarte wird da nicht angezeigt. Geht in den 5xxx Serien erst bei 5750 los.



Versuch das mal (oder hast du das schon?)

http://www.geforce.co.uk/games-applications/pc-games/the-secret-world/gpu-analyzer


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

das bringt nichts bei ati karten  der sagt dann ist keine nvidia karte bitte kaufen sie sich eine ^^


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das bringt nichts bei ati karten  der sagt dann ist keine nvidia karte bitte kaufen sie sich eine ^^



Coolomat xD..und womit sagt er das? Mit Recht! 

Naja, hm...k.a. woran das liegt (ausser, dass die Texturdetails der Dreamworldengine ziemliche Speicherfresser sind, und zwar scheinbar sowohl Ram als auch GPU-Speicher)


----------



## Lysergix (10. Juli 2012)

Welche dual core CPU hast Du? Ich hab noch ne mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommene E8500 + ner 5870 und kann alles auf Ultra spielen bis auf Fusang. Allerdings liegt meine Auslastung bei konstant 80 - 90% auf beiden cores. Sobald ich ins pvp Getümmel rausche sind es beinahe konstante 100%^^


----------



## DasGehirn (10. Juli 2012)

Hab einen E6700. Mit E6600 solls ja schon angeblich auf max flüssig laufen


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Coolomat xD..und womit sagt er das?



er fragt via java dein dxdiag ab


----------



## amnie (10. Juli 2012)

nja auf jeden fall alles was komisch, weil das einzige worauf ich sonst halt tippen würde wäre in der tat die grafikkarte, aber ich kann wie gesagt mit meiner 5770 problemlos spielen (besser geht zwar immer aber naja. lach) deshalb kann ich mir das alles irgendwie so garnich erklären.

einziger lösungsansatz wäre da vll noch die internetverbindung direkt, weil du ja meintest so das anfangszeugs hätte nicht geruckelt un es ging erst los als du london betreten hast. der kram davor is ja alles client-seitig. das is schon etwas merkwürdig.

ich kenn mich zwar damit nicht sooo aus, aber ich weiß, dass manchmal internet-anbieter da erstma noch ports freischalten müssen oder sowas. kenn mich damit halt wie gesagt nich aus. klappen andere online-spiele bei dir problemlos? (damit man router-probleme oder ähnliches ausschließen kann)


----------



## DasGehirn (10. Juli 2012)

Andere Online Games klappen hervorragend hab meist n Ping von 18ms und sonst ist auch alles gut.
Wenn ich in kleinen Räumen bin geht auch alles flüßig nur wenn ich in großen Gebieten gerrumlaufe habe ich diese 100% Auslastung.
Wie gesagt in London kann ich mich nicht aufhalten so schlimm ist es


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Hab Directx9 am laufen und verwende XP ^^



gerade das auf der ersten seite gelesen 

derzeit gibt es clientseitig probleme mit 32 bit clienten vista/winxp (laut englischen forum)

und tsw verbraucht halt schonmal gerne in london bis zu 2 gb ram und 32 bit clienten können ja nur maximal 3gb verwalten und das system will ja auch seinem ram


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Andere Online Games klappen hervorragend hab meist n Ping von 18ms und sonst ist auch alles gut.
> Wenn ich in kleinen Räumen bin geht auch alles flüßig nur wenn ich in großen Gebieten gerrumlaufe habe ich diese 100% Auslastung.
> Wie gesagt in London kann ich mich nicht aufhalten so schlimm ist es



Wie gesagt...die Dreamworld-Engine ist aufrgund ihrer Detaildichte ein gewaltiger Speicherfresser (Grafikkarten laufen da gerne auf Maximallast, und vom RAM unter 32bit Systemen müssen wir nicht reden, da sind standardmässig meist nur 3GB für anderes als das Betriebssystem offen und TSW braucht gerne mal mehr, was zum "Speichererror" führt)...


----------



## JonnyBee (21. Juli 2012)

Das liegt garantiert an der Hardware. Ich hatte auch einen Dualcore aber einen 6000+ , 4 gig ram und Ati 6870 Pcs. Bei mir Ruckelte das Game auch , Teilweise krasse abstürze . Dann wirds halt Zeit für nen Hardware upgrade. Was soll der Geiz


----------



## Palakrieger (25. Juli 2012)

Hatte das Problem auch bei Gebietswechsel, insbesondere London. Nach 3 - 4 Gebietswechsel wurde das System immer langsamer, was zeitweise sogar zum Clientabsturz geführt hat. Mein System zu dem Zeitpunkt Intel i5 760, GF 470, 4 GB Ram, Normale HDD, anzumerken wäre noch, dass die HDD bei Gebietswechsel deutlich zu schaffen hatte. Habe mir jetzt 8GB Ram und eine SSD eingebaut, jetzt läufts flüssig (immer ca. 50 bis 60 fps) Kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob es allein am Ram gelegen hat (die Auslastung wuchs während des Spielens bei 4GB von 65 auf 93 % an), oder ob auch die SSD dazu beigetragen hat ( die Ladezeiten sind jetzt 3x so schnell) .


----------



## Derulu (25. Juli 2012)

Palakrieger schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch bei Gebietswechsel, insbesondere London. Nach 3 - 4 Gebietswechsel wurde das System immer langsamer, was zeitweise sogar zum Clientabsturz geführt hat. Mein System zu dem Zeitpunkt Intel i5 760, GF 470, 4 GB Ram, Normale HDD, anzumerken wäre noch, dass die HDD bei Gebietswechsel deutlich zu schaffen hatte. Habe mir jetzt 8GB Ram und eine SSD eingebaut, jetzt läufts flüssig (immer ca. 50 bis 60 fps) Kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob es allein am Ram gelegen hat (die Auslastung wuchs während des Spielens bei 4GB von 65 auf 93 % an), oder ob auch die SSD dazu beigetragen hat ( die Ladezeiten sind jetzt 3x so schnell) .



Es liegt/lag wohl am RAM, denn durch ein Speicherleak (welches auch das OOM-Problem auslöst) werden Daten des alten Gebiets nach Gebietswechsel nicht aus dem RAM gelöscht


----------



## DasGehirn (8. April 2013)

Ist zwar schon etwas länger her aber ich wollte es nur nochmal für alle schreiben da man den Beitrag auch über google finden kann.
Und zwar hatte ich seit gestern noch Win XP. Und dort konnte man max auf Direct 9 bzw auch durch einen Patch auf 10 kommen.
Secret World jedoch benötigte um ruckelfrei zu laufen Directx 11. 
Heute habe ich mein Betriebssystem neu aufgelegt (Win 7) und Secret World nun super ! Jetz kann ich das Spiel endlich genießen =)


----------

